# Eagle 245 DS



## M.R. (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo 
Ich war am Wochenende mal wieder auf dem Edersee und habe festgestellt das wärend der fahrt Fichsicheln zu sehen waren, nur wenn man steht ist nicht ein Fich zu sehen. 
Ist es normal das das Bild von links nach rechts durchläuft?
Ist das bei allen Echoloten so?

Ich bin am überlegen ob es das richtige Echolot für mein Einsatz ist.

Würde mir schon wünschen wenn man eine Strecke abdriftet das man dann auch mal sieht was unter einem ist.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Hendreich (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

Hallo
Normalerweise läuft das Bild von rechts nach links. Jedenfalls bei Lowrance und Humminbird. Das muß dann also schon ein schwerer Fehler sein. Am besten Du rufst mal Schlageter an, der kann dich beraten. Auch welches Lot für deine Zwecke am geeignetsten ist wird er Dir erklären. Der Typ ist sehr nett, und wird Dir alle Fragen beantworten. So war es auf jeden Fall bei mir. So wie ich erfahren habe sind die Eagle eh nicht die besten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Pyschocarp (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

HI, 

also ich benutze das Eagle Cuda 168 und wurde bisher nicht enttäuscht Hendreich sich über Gegenstände oder Firmen zu äussern die man selber nicht benutzt ist nicht Nett. 

Als wie gesagt ich benutze das Cuda 168 als Portable und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

M.R. lass dich nicht von allen Aussagen beeindruck, klar ist das wenn bei dir das Bild von Links nach Rechts läuft wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Software fehler vorliegen. 

Wichtiger als die Fischsicheln sind aber immer noch die beschaffenheit des Gewässergrundes an Hand von den kann schon gute Fangplätze ausmachen. 

MFG


----------



## Hendreich (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, das ich hier im Forum nur nett sein darf. Gelobe aber besserung.


----------



## M.R. (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

Oh war ein Schreibfehler! 
Das Bild läuft bei mir auch von rechts nach links. sorry
Nur finde ich halt komisch das es wärend der Fahrt Fische anzeigt und im Stillstand nicht.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Killerzander (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

hallo M.R.ich glaube das mit deinem echolot alles in ordnung ist.ich fische auch das 245DS und bin zufrieden damit.ich nehme an das du es einfach noch nicht richtig lesen kannst,und dann kommt natürlich auch noch die einstellung hinzu.nicht jeder fisch wird als sichel dagestellt,oft hast du nur striche, punkte oder große wolken die du nur richtig deuten must.


----------



## M.R. (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

@Killerzander

Mit dem Gerät ärgere ich mich seit dem ich habe herum.
Ich habe mir eine sehr gute erklärung angehört (Schlageter), die genau das wiederspiegelt was ich auf meinem bildschirm sehe.
Und das ist "NICHTS" 

Ich denke das das Gerät für andere Einsatzzwecke gebaut wurde z.B. Flachwasser und nicht für den Edersee mit 30m Wassertiefe.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Jirko (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

hallo micha #h

eine klare sichel entsteht nur dann, wenn sich der fisch in unmittelbarem centerbereich des ultraschallkegels befindet und:

- der fisch steht und du über diesen fährst oder
- das boot steht bzw. langsam driftet und der fisch schwimmend durch´s zentrum des schwingerkegels schwimmt...

...die einstellung der bildlaufgeschwindigkeit (hyperscroll) spielt dabei auch noch ne rolle #h


----------



## schnarcher (31. März 2009)

*AW: Eagle 245 DS*

grüß Euch
ich habe mir auch ein *Eagle Cuda 245 DS *
*zugelegt nur meine erfahrung ist noch net so groß#t*
*meine frage ist, kann man auf dem 245*
*auch erkennen wenn ein waller steigt ??*
*und wie stellt man das teil am besten ein ?*
*gruß gerd*


----------

